# Gun Metal



## rdabpenman (Aug 19, 2014)

30 caliber Bolt Action dressed in a piece of Carbon Fiber the has been anchored to the black painted tube and saturated with Thin CA to keep the braid from unraveling.
My Gun Show customer really like the feel of the the braiding.
A nice change from all the smooth surface barrels.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/129-GunMetalBraidedCarbonFiber.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/129A-GunMetalBraidedCarbonFiber.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/129D-GunMetalBraidedCarbonFiber.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/129C-GunMetalBraidedCarbonFiber.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/129B-GunMetalBraidedCarbonFiber.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Les...you are always coming up with something unique!


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 19, 2014)

Very cool Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2014)

That is a great idea. With the braiding, you might even be able to sell it to the automotive guys. Car salespeople. Just have to find a different base (instead of the rifle clicker thing) . Maybe car shows?


----------



## kweinert (Aug 20, 2014)

For car shows: http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSAPENGM.html?prodpage=1PK#VPProdPage

Just a thought.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not bad...but I was meaning to keep with the braided line...how about this one?
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKRPENGM.html?prodpage=1PK#VPProdPage


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 20, 2014)

These carbon fiber pens are great, Les. You've given me an idea (uh-oh, he's starting to think ... )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 20, 2014)

The great thing about making these is you don't need your lathe.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Sep 1, 2014)

For automotive pairing it with a vertex would work well. So I've got to know les how are you trimming the ends so neatly?


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> So I've got to know les how are you trimming the ends so neatly?



Me too!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 10, 2014)

ssgmeader said:


> For automotive pairing it with a vertex would work well. So I've got to know Les how are you trimming the ends so neatly?
> 
> View attachment 58606



I use my tin snips to trim and disk sander to square the ends with the tubes.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 13, 2014)

Les
Where do you get the braided tubes?
John


----------

